# Collars - Yay or Nay? [with pics!]



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

I got Marsh a collar today and he looks soo handsome!  But.. he's a 100% indoor cat and is never outside. It's mostly for show. So... for you guys, do you keep these on 100% of the time or just put the collars on occasionally??  I'd love to at least collar him fo when guests come over 


Here's some pics!


----------



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

He's such a cutie! I love the color - and those cute little eyes! Awe...


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I think it should be a fashion statement when Marsh is in the mood. she looks stunning in her new collars.

Both my cats are chipped and I only have them wear their collars and tags when I take them some where in the car or Ive left them in someone elses care when I am out of town. Its a double assurance someone would know they are someones cats if they got out.


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

Mitts & Tess said:


> I think it should be a fashion statement when Marsh is in the mood. she looks stunning in her new collars.
> 
> Both my cats are chipped and I only have them wear their collars and tags when I take them some where in the car or Ive left them in someone elses care when I am out of town. Its a double assurance someone would know they are someones cats if they got out.


 :lol: I thought it would be a confusion getting a hot pink collar... Marsh'a a boy! LOL :lol:


----------



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

RarePuss said:


> Mitts & Tess said:
> 
> 
> > I think it should be a fashion statement when Marsh is in the mood. she looks stunning in her new collars.
> ...


Nah! I have a white cat too - and I think he looks great in pink. People think he's a girl anyway - just because he is beautiful. Heck... I find myself calling him "her" sometimes. :lol:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

:lol: Sorry.. I assumed too much!! :lol: 

Just saw on Oprah today that pink is the hottest color in fashion right now. They had men wearing it and even a mans suit coat lined with it. So Marsh is stylin' even as a guy!


----------



## Pigsterz (Oct 14, 2004)

Wow that collar looks great on Marsh. The bright color really pops against his nice white coat. Don't worry about the pink. We won't tell any of his buddies. ;-)


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

When I saw the picture I started cracking up :lol: A hot pick collar...poor _guy_ :roll: 

Abhay


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

spittles said:


> When I saw the picture I started cracking up :lol: A hot pick collar...poor _guy_ :roll:
> 
> Abhay


my boy has hot pink and purple toe nails!  oh the things we do for our fur babies!

I like the new collar!


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

GAH! I LOVE Marsh! He's SO cute!

Both my guys wear collars, with ID tags and one is microchipped. They are both indoor cats! I am very paranoid...haha. I would never want to lose them. 

One day my cats got out, (they knocked out a screen while I was sleeping and when I got up they were gone!). There are SO many stray black cats in our neighbourhood, the only way I identified Magic when I went out looking was by his red collar. I'm SO glad he had it on, because before I saw him I was calling to another black cat who was just staring at me! Maleke is Siamese, so I recognized him right away, but still if he had been far from home at least someone could have called me if they found him.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm getting the kittens used to wearing collars purely as a safety measure, they'll be 100% indoors. But better safe than sorry :wink: 

Scully wears a collar because she was a stray and there's always that chance she'll try to get out again.


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

Mitts & Tess said:


> :lol: Sorry.. I assumed too much!! :lol:
> 
> Just saw on Oprah today that pink is the hottest color in fashion right now. They had men wearing it and even a mans suit coat lined with it. So Marsh is stylin' even as a guy!


So true!  Pink's in this season.

I just got an email back from my breeder, and while she too loved the pics, she stressed that prolonged use will wear out his silky fur in that spot because it's not coarse or strong like some breeds... so she suggested the collar as casual wear - so maybe once in a few days/weeks for Marsh from now on  Though i'm positive he loves it, because the few times i put it on and off today, he ran after me to see when i had put the collar


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Is Marsh microchipped? If so, I wouldn't worry about the collar too much.


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

spacemonkey said:


> Is Marsh microchipped? If so, I wouldn't worry about the collar too much.


I'm ashamed to say he's not  I feel it's too early, id' like to wait till he's at least a year old. I will collar him for all the vet visits from now on [not just bell, with ID tag as well], but otherwise, he's on a second floor of a home, behind a tall gate, and two outside doors... I feel safe about him not getting out 

I'll do HomeAgain with a local vet, i think the package now costs $65 for visit/chip/chipping/lifetime database record.


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

both T & T are comletely indoor cats, and until the other day had onlt harnesses for going in t he car and such, However Tierney thought it would be fun to run out the other day.. and so now they both have collars and tags.. just in case.. We are going to the vet tomorrow, and when i am there i will ask about microchipping...


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

I still plan to have Jinx microchipped, but he wears the collar all the time and probably always will. You never know when a cat will get away. The microchip to me though, is extra insurance in case the collar comes off.

Did anyone consider this? While a microchip is a good way to identify a cat, when someone sees a collar they know it is not a stray, and can get in touch with you immediately. I'm afraid many people would see a cat wandering without a collar and assume it is a stray ... how many people do you know who would pick up a cat off the street that might or might not be a stray and go to the trouble of having it scanned? (Can't count ourselves here, just normal people.) A collar is instant ID.


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

I have to agree with Jessica.. Not many people even call when a cat has a collar, let alone without one. Non-pet people would never know about microchipping, let alone let un collared animal anywhere near them, I know i wouldn't take our strays around here anywhere... who knows what they might do... they are not people friendly.. Although i do feed them on a regualr basis


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

He looks great in his hot pink collar. 

Side note: I love it when guys wear pink. They just exude confidence.

Side side note: Before I dated the man who is now my husband, he wore a pink shirt to work. One of the shop guys said to me, "I can't believe he's wearing a pink shirt. It's probably the same pink shirt he wore last week." I said to him, "Yeah...how many pink shirts should a man have?"

Side side side note: I'm totally going shopping for clothes for my husband tonight.

Thanks Rarepuss, you got me all motivated.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2004)

My cats all wear collars although they are strictly indoor. I'm one of those overly paranoid people that think they should have collars all the time just in case. They are not microchipped yet, hopefully they will be soon. But in my area there are not a lot of vets/shelters that have scanners, and most people wouldn't bother having them scanned anyway.


----------



## Ashdyre (Oct 4, 2004)

Well, sorry to say, but i think guys in pink look ridiculous... and i'd never put my boy cat in a pink collar.... but gosh darm Marsh is just so cute anyway! LOL 

Phaorah wears a collar all the time. He's 100% indoor cat, but was born outdoors and every now and again makes a dash for the door. However once he gets outside he's so scared he hardly moves... LOL. Plus, i really like his collar. It's blue with yellow moons and stars on it, very cool i think.


----------



## shlanon (Oct 16, 2003)

Both my kitties have blue collars and purple ID tags. My little brother messes with me about Justin having a purple collar, but I think he looks handsome! Plus the heart shaped tags that you can make in the machine at Walmart only come in purple. As soon as we move, we're getting them new tags, so we'll see what I get them.  I do like a color that stands out a little, because then if they got out, it is really easy to see they have a collar and tags.
When I used to let Stormy be indoor/outdoor, she once had a green collar. Well, it came off one day and the only reason I found it outside on the grass (it blended so well!) was because of the purple tag.


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

I recently got all three of mine collars and tags. I never worried about them getting out before becuase I lived in an upper flat, plus they would have had to get out 2 sets of doors  

When I moved to Flordia I moved in with my boyfriend an his roommate. The roommate really isn't an animal person. I'm paranoid that the cats will get out somehow.....so now they all have collars and tags. 

I'm actually planning on getting Zoee one of the rhinestone style collars, since she is a little princess :lol:


----------



## luci (Oct 6, 2004)

Only my Stimpy has a collar, as the other 3 don´t go out too much or too far and are all chipped. Saffy, the 5th one, will get a collar when she´s a bit older. I agree that most people wouldn´t bother to check for a chip, so a collar is good. But my older ones don´t seem to like it as they´re not used to it.

Stimpy however, seems to like it..I find this weird, but he kind of struts around with his bell, like he feels bigger and better than the others who doesn´t have bells..We take it off sometimes for him to scratch and wash properly under it, and when we go to put it back on, he´ll sit and purr till we´re done..The initial reason we put it on is because he´s not chipped and wanders further, but also to stop him killing so many birds for pleasure.. :roll:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

My cat keeps on loosing her collar, but we do have her microchipped.


----------



## Jenn (Feb 16, 2004)

All of my furkids wear collars. Just plain collars. Actually they are old flea collars. I have ID tags on all of them. I don't want to take a chance on one getting out sometime and not having an ID tag on.

I do think collars and ID tags are a good idea even for micro chipped pets. Like many on here said, most people wouldn't take an animal to see if it's chipped, many people don't even know about it.

I'd like to get pretty colored collars for my kids, but I have much better luck with the old flea collars than any other kind. I can just slide it to adjust it to a perfect fit and all. I may keep an eye out for some new collars though.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Do keep an eye out for new collars. The one I have for Jinx is very easy to adjust even while on him. It also has a safety clasp so it would pop off before it could choke him.

Flea collars can be dangerous for cats.
See here:
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=9421


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Dylan has a flashy collar and tag 










He is micro chipped and an indoor only cat but once or twice he has ran out into the hallyway... I got him a collar in case he snuck out without us noticing, then at least our neighbours in this block will see a collar and hopefully phone us!

I also sometimes take him out on a lead and harness so if he were to get loose and disappear it's just more likely I'll get him back asap.

I love Marsh's collar  although my b/f hates pink on boys and is now sympathising with Marsh :lol: [/img]


----------



## artemisa (Mar 27, 2004)

Taby is indoors/outdoors so he does wear a collar during the day. I lock him in at nights so the collar comes off then. But that is so cool getting him a pink collar! :lol: It looks better on him since he's white. Taby's a brown tabby so bright colours would look great on him too. However, since his name is feminine enough I always stick to green and black collars :wink: haha. I did get him a red one once, it looked fab, until he lost it  That's what happens when they go outdoors during the day. Looots of lost collars/tags.


----------



## alanna (Sep 24, 2004)

how cute, its lucky he doent go outside the tom cats might take the mick out of his pink collar! Only joking hes very handsome! My cat isnt old enought to have a collar yet :wink:


----------



## kitty_kisses (Jun 27, 2004)

Both Otis and Jazz wear collars, and they are completely indoor cats. The collars were the first things mom got for them, and they stay on. I know Tiger, my kitty who lives at my parents', has a bald patch where the collar is from wearing it for 13 years now, and my two may also, but if I don't tkae it off, no one notices.... It wasn't just in case they get out - it was more an acto fo me going out to choose the collar that suited them, so mom could claim them as her own...


----------



## KittyCute (May 23, 2004)

OH!! I love the collar on Marsh! He looks so handsome in the hot pink color. 

When I first adopted my kitties, I kept collars on them....but I enventually let them roam without it....since they are indoor kitties. They always rough-house with eachother and I didn't want the collar to hurt them in any way. But their collars were the break-way type anyway.....

But Marsh looks so handsome!


----------



## Jessicat (Jul 21, 2004)

Hes such a cutie with his hot pink collar and beautiful orange eyes! I keep a black collar with a tag on Oreo and Liza,Oreo is completely indoor and Liza is both.


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

thanks for kind words, guys!!!  

He's strutting his pink collar right now, but he has such long fur, it gets hidden under it almost completely! I'm thinking of picking up another collar for him, maybe 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch wide. this one is 1/4th, i think.


----------



## beachbaby (Jul 20, 2004)

isabel wears a color. its a gold color that matches her eyes almost exactly. shes so pretty!!  but i like her wearin a color bc i can hear her romping around. but i like the way the bell sounds.. i'm addicted to wind chimes, and love sounds like that and the bell kinda reminds me of that... now shes got a little heart id tag and her rabies tag dangling too and i can hear her even better!! the kittens are still too small for collars i think, at least i havnet found one that fit, otherwise they'd have one too! even though theyre all indoor kitties, i just like collars, i cant wait to get my pumpkinsa a pink collar bc she is such a lil princess!


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Marsh is such a cutie, pink collar and all  Mine wears her collar and tag constantly. My vet doesn't microchip..I keep checking her neck to make sure her skins & fur is OK and so far it is. I know it is not the same for all cats depending on skin/fur type so I keep an eye on hers.


----------



## ChiaZ (Oct 24, 2004)

*quick Q*

Kahlua's collar is pretty much the same but its too big (soooooooooo cute tho hers is HOT PINK! hehehehe) ... are those ends cutable? or is it all going to fray? do you kno what i mean?


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

I don't like it when the ends of collars stick way out. If it's a nylon collar, I trim it with scissors and then melt the frayed ends with a lighter. Children, get your parents permission.


----------



## GrammaSue (Sep 3, 2004)

*collars*

The only one of my furkids who wears a collar is my male...he LOVES to be well-dressed at all times! ( :wink: ) The other two probably arent comfortable when they have collars on, thats why they dont like them. Floyd wears one of those break-away types. I've heard horror stories about cat collars ...but have never had a problem with Floyd. Your cat looks absolutely GORGEOUS in his hot pink collar! I LOVE it!!!!


----------



## CatMommy626 (Nov 6, 2004)

*cute!*

THATS SOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

All my boys, both indoor and outdoor, wear collars all the time (well, as long as they keep them on!) with tags saying 'I am Microchipped'. I never know what is going to happen, and this way I know that if they do get out and picked up by someone, I will more than likely get them back. The sad truth is that not all places do scan, or scan properly at that, but if the tag says a cat is chipped, they are going to.

All my collars are safety ones, that will unclip if stuck on something. I saw a cat who had hung himself by his collar once, and it was horrible. Please choose safety!!!

Ems


----------

